# spalted poplar



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

...at least that's what we think it is. 

this wood came from some old 12" x 12"s serving duty as construction material. the non-spalty areas were very clearly poplar. we have some other tops sitting around with way more severe spalting, waiting for the bases on those but they are really pretty with a "bowling ball" effect. I'll get pics of those when they are done.


excuse my photographer's watermark on the pics, that's the only way she will give them to me. credit where it's due...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is some awesome looking wood.

Red


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The grain in the wood is very cool.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very cool wood!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice spalting. I really like the use of it too, the tables look great and use such a nice design to keep the table from taking the attention from the crazy spalted wood. Very nice.


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

I especially like the ones with the black metal frame. That's a nice combination of new and old. It comes across as very contemporary and functional. The wood is a great find and it makes for a great marriage with the metal of the frames. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks gents!


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

I like your work,looks good:thumbsup:


----------

